# Finally newbie pics.



## SLICKYINC (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok, so these are a couple of the first few pens ive turned. 5 and 6 of 10 so far. One is a black cigar, and bocote blank. I finished sanding to 12000, and finished with a high friction polish. I just cant seem to get the CA finish just right yet. The other is a Vertex click, and some sort of acrylic. I carry the click pen as my everyday use pen, so it shows some wear, as im a NDT/Teamleader-mechanic by day. 
Sorry about the pittiful pictures, as taking pics just isnt my cup of tea.
Comments welcome.


----------



## edicehouse (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks good, I personally have hit a wall where I am cracking (last couple I have made)


----------



## ToddMR (Jul 6, 2011)

Good job!  Don't worry about the CA finish it will come along for you.  I thought I would never be able to do it a year ago.  I think you are off to a very good start.


----------



## rizaydog (Jul 6, 2011)

What he said.  It just takes practice.  These look great.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 6, 2011)

I WISH pen #5 or 6 was that Vertex click. Great start! he CA finish is an interesting beast, and with practice it will eventually feel like second nature. And you probably WILL develop your own way of doing it that differs from everyone else's in some odd way.


----------



## azamiryou (Jul 6, 2011)

Good start, and nowhere to go but up! A word of warning about CA: you'll try it, eventually you'll get it, it'll work great for a few pens, and then it will stop working for you again. :biggrin: I think there's just no substitute for practice. There are a thousand penturners with a thousand and five ways to do a CA finish. So try different methods, see what aspects of each work for you, and you'll come up with your own way #1006.


----------



## SLICKYINC (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words and encouragement guys.


----------



## 76winger (Jul 6, 2011)

Looking good!
If you can hook up with someone and watch them apply a CA finish, I think it'll help. I watched someone do it at our Indy area IAP meeting about a year ago and I've been doing good with it since.


----------



## corian king (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## bensoelberg (Jul 7, 2011)

Just like everybody else said, keep practicing the CA and you'll discover the way that works best for you.  A word of advice is to buy some cheap dowels and practice on those instead of blowing through expensive blanks.


----------



## joeatact (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice Job. I use friction alot myself.


----------



## jcm71 (Jul 7, 2011)

> Just like everybody else said, keep practicing the CA and you'll  discover the way that works best for you.  A word of advice is to buy  some cheap dowels and practice on those instead of blowing through  expensive blanks.



Great advice here.  Wish I had thought of it.  Also try applying the CA at different speeds.  You'll eventually get method 1006 as was stated earlier.  Good luck!

http://www.wellturnedpens.com



> It just goes to show that wherever you go, there you are.


----------

